# Ошибка при установке x-Server

## krasavec

во время компиляции иксов вылетает Oracle VirualBoX, в чем может быть проблема?

Делал все по Handbook. в файле /etc/portage/make.conf прописываю

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="virtualbox"

после запуска # emerge --ask xorg-x11 идет компиляция, а потом виртуалка прекращает работу.

----------

## globus

Ну логи-то должны остаться в виртуалке? Где-то в /var/tmp/portage/"category"/"package"/tmp/build.log

evdev пропишите в "INPUT_DEVICES", остальное можно убрать.

----------

## TigerJr

Скорее всего виртуалке нехватает оперативной памяти и нет файла подкачки...

----------

